# Smashed 'Em



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Great day in the cold! Birds moving throughout the day, small flocks, singles, doubles and a few bigger flocks.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Awesome job fowlmouth!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like a great day. Except for the gaddie, of course.;-)


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

paddler said:


> Looks like a great day. Except for the gaddie, of course.;-)


And the bullet proof ringneck


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome job on the birds


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Glad to see there are still birds around. Today I was up North and walking on the ice. No birds in sight except some goldeneyes. Didn't even fire the gun. Going to try it again soon, but definitely will pick a different locale.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Another fun morning today. Thousands of Pintails in right now, and they are starting to sprig out finally. I finally broke out the 12 gauge. I'm going back to the 20


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Koda is looking good...


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice shoots! The pins I’m seeing are finally packing sprigs too. Got this one today.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice photo! Much better than the average tailgate waterlogged duck pictures we typically see. What kind of camera?

I got the new Pixel 3 recently, and it does pretty good. Here's one from last Saturday, when I counted over 40 trucks in the Turpin parking lot. No pins on this one, but it weighed over 3#. Really fat. It landed like this:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

paddler said:


> Nice photo! Much better than the average tailgate waterlogged duck pictures we typically see. What kind of camera?


Thanks paddler. Your pin def looks like a big ole chunk! I was just using the good ole iPhone 6. Once in a while they can take a decent pic.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks paddler. Your pin def looks like a big ole chunk! I was just using the good ole iPhone 6. Once in a while they can take a decent pic.


It's the Indian, not the arrow. Having good arrows helps, though.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Raptor1 said:


> Glad to see there are still birds around. Today I was up North and walking on the ice. No birds in sight except some goldeneyes. Didn't even fire the gun. Going to try it again soon, but definitely will pick a different locale.


How far north?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

I’m so jealous I’m working today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ducksanddogs said:


> How far north?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was on the BRBR and walking on the ice, sometimes breaking through. Not many birds flying but a lot of people out. Maybe with this weather it will thaw a bit, but tomorrow I'll move further South.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Raptor1 said:


> I was on the BRBR and walking on the ice, sometimes breaking through. Not many birds flying but a lot of people out. Maybe with this weather it will thaw a bit, but tomorrow I'll move further South.


I'd stick around there!! Now I wish I was off tomorrow and heading up there to hunt. That's the best time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Ducksanddogs said:


> I'd stick around there!! Now I wish I was off tomorrow and heading up there to hunt. That's the best time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hunted up north (PSG) yesterday morning and down south (FB) yesterday afternoon. South is looking way better right now.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Clarq said:


> I hunted up north (PSG) yesterday morning and down south (FB) yesterday afternoon. South is looking way better right now.


Sounds good. I just love the ice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

With the warm weather the ice has melted up North I bet, and Farmington was super slow all day today. Didn't fire a shot! 50 boat trailers in the lot and very few shots anywhere out there. Very few swans flying and not a hell of a lot of ducks flying either.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> With the warm weather the ice has melted up North I bet, and Farmington was super slow all day today. Didn't fire a shot! 50 boat trailers in the lot and very few shots anywhere out there. Very few swans flying and not a hell of a lot of ducks flying either.


Yup, ice was mostly gone by 2:00 PM up north. I'll bet it's all gone by now.

Interesting that Farmington didn't hunt well today. There were plenty of birds around on Thursday, although I'll acknowledge it was the diving ducks that provided 100% of the action I got. Gotta love ruddy ducks and bluebills. The puddle ducks seemed content to sit out on the rest pond.

I'll be out there tomorrow after a swan.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Yup, ice was mostly gone by 2:00 PM up north. I'll bet it's all gone by now.
> 
> Interesting that Farmington didn't hunt well today. There were plenty of birds around on Thursday, although I'll acknowledge it was the diving ducks that provided 100% of the action I got. Gotta love ruddy ducks and bluebills. The puddle ducks seemed content to sit out on the rest pond.
> 
> I'll be out there tomorrow after a swan.


I saw 1/2 dozen swans get shot on Wednesday out there. Thursday goosefreak was out there and smashed the ducks, and nothing for us today. It's strange because one day there are thousands of birds, the next day nothing. It's been like that for about 2 weeks, they come and go.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Clarq said:


> I hunted up north (PSG) yesterday morning and down south (FB) yesterday afternoon. South is looking way better right now.


My plan all worked out today. Saw the most ducks I've seen all year. Only problem was the pooch. He outgrew his jacket and so I got him another and thought we had a good fit, but on Wednesday his armpits were rubbed raw, so I didn't take him today and I needed him bad. Was able to manage 2 greenheads, but also shot and couldn't find 3 other greenheads, 1 drake canvasback and 1 drake ringneck. They all hit the water/ground hard, but somehow managed to elude me, the strangest was the ringneck. It helicoptered in open water that was about 4 inches deep and once it surfaced it dove and never surfaced again. I spent most my day looking for hit birds and wishing I had Dash with me. Counted all the cripples in my limit but dang I needed that mutt!!!

I put vaseline on his rubbed pits, but he just licked it off, not sure if there is anything I can do other than wait for him to heal up. He walks like a bulldog now, poor pooch.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Raptor1 said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > I hunted up north (PSG) yesterday morning and down south (FB) yesterday afternoon. South is looking way better right now.
> ...


My dog as well rubbed raw this week. Go to cal ranch and get some vetricyn, and dog aspirin. It helps the pain and disinfects/ heals the wound- and discourages licking.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cut those neoprene vests so they fit better. They never fit perfect off the shelf. I cut mine low and out of the armpit area. I like the chest area tight too.


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

Pintails were in thick at BRBR today. Ducks were flying pretty consistent throughout the day. Didn’t see a single swan.


----------

